

Startup Workaway III: 16 founders, 10 days, 1 Greek mansion - npt4279
http://startupworkaway.com/?p=1

======
rgbrgb
Well this is one way to up your initial burn rate.

~~~
mikelbring
It says it's only 8 hours a day.

~~~
rubinelli
Not energy, cash. Really, if you have money lying around for R&R, my
suggestion is taking the SO somewhere nice for the weekend and completely
forgetting you have partners or a startup.

